# New aquarium Ryoboku style (60L)



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi!

I've started a new aquarium with Malaysian Driftwood. Here you can see the picture:

Ryoboku style

I hope you like it!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

An update from today. I hope you like it.


----------



## Trower (Jan 4, 2008)

Really like this tank!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Trower,
I'll keep posting updates, hopefully having a better camera 

The aquarium will grow much better, I am sure


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a tank that I just set up with a piece of driftwood that looks eerily similar. Now I have a name for this style.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

benderisawesome said:


> I have a tank that I just set up with a piece of driftwood that looks eerily similar. Now I have a name for this style.


Hi! you can see the evolution of this tank in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/84578-update-my-driftwood-tank.html

Regards!


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

simwiz said:


> Hi! you can see the evolution of this tank in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/84578-update-my-driftwood-tank.html
> 
> Regards!


I think I am going to start a thread to keep up with the progress of this tank. And to share it with everyone. You'll have to let me know what you think when I do.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

benderisawesome said:


> I think I am going to start a thread to keep up with the progress of this tank. And to share it with everyone. You'll have to let me know what you think when I do.


That's an honor! Let me know if you need info or pictures


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry I meant the one that I have that's similar. You have inspired me.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

simwiz said:


> That's an honor! Let me know if you need info or pictures


)) cool man! Post the link in here!


----------

